# kdemultimedia-3.1.4

## edge

Надо бы вот этот патч в portage добавить:

http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/patches/downloads/kdemultimedia/kdemultimedia-3.1.4-u64-long-1.patch

Иначе kdemultimedia-3.1.4 не собирается.

----------

